# Jockey pumps



## TFM (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a question regarding monitoring of jockey pumps for fire sprinkler systems. We have had several instances in were we have had a jockey pump run all night and didn't realize till the next morning. We had an underground leak and since had it repaired. I though of connecting it to the existing facp but this would cause trouble alarms all of the time due to the jockey having to run some times to maintain pressure on the sprinkler system. Our off site monitoring company would have a fit also. Just your thoughts on what to do some in this instance, some type of early warning?

Thanks for all of the comments.

:banghd


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jul 11, 2012)

Do as they do sewer lift stations. Flashing red light visible to personal.


----------



## TFM (Jul 11, 2012)

nice.... that could work.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 11, 2012)

Possibly a timer setting where if the pump runs for X amount of time for maintenance a single to the controller can be added for supervisory notification to the monitoring company (that's what your customer is paying for) to notify the facility and whomever is on the call list.  Like the flashing red light to, but I have always been drawn near to to those...just saying


----------



## Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Given a certain amount of underground leakage is normal and expected as is leakage past NC valves the jockey pump is expected to run occasionally.  IF the leakage is excessive, as in a break, it will overcome the flow capability of the jockey pump starting the fire pump and giving off alarms.

A pressure recorder can be used to see how much the jockey pump is running by recording the pressure variations giving an indication of how much leakage is in the system.


----------

